# links to diy



## SuperNoob (Apr 13, 2007)

ok here are some links to making hydroponic setups

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jwynia/sets/72157594254162901/detail/


http://www.myauctionnetwork.com/hydrogarden.pdf


----------



## Viracocha711 (May 3, 2007)

Excellent


----------

